# Brewcity Cigar Festival - Aug 26th 2017



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

To my fellow Cheeseheads, and those who live within a reasonable drive to Milwaukee...

Brew City Cigar Festival


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

FMichael said:


> To my fellow Cheeseheads, and those who live within a reasonable drive to Milwaukee...
> 
> Brew City Cigar Festival


Looks like a great event. My entire family is from Wisconsin (mostly up by the Dells), so had to check my calendar to see if I could swing the trip. Unfortunately can't do it this year. Maybe next.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

TCstr8 said:


> Looks like a great event. My entire family is from Wisconsin (mostly up by the Dells), so had to check my calendar to see if I could swing the trip. Unfortunately can't do it this year. Maybe next.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Since I work 3rd shift every weekend - I myself won't be able to attend - however I wanted to get the word out so that others can imbibe :grin2:


----------



## kitchenwarrior (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks like a good time. I live in MI not to bad a drive, but I work on the great lakes as a profession so I'm hoping we swing into port in Milwaukee while this is going on so I can check it out.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

kitchenwarrior said:


> Looks like a good time. I live in MI not to bad a drive, but I work on the great lakes as a profession so I'm hoping we swing into port in Milwaukee while this is going on so I can check it out.


From what I understand it's a great time.

Plenty of food, beer/drinks, live music, and of course cigars, and smoking said cigars with like minded people.


----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Recently released YouTube video...


----------



## ericryd (Dec 5, 2017)

I've been looking at attending this for a few years. End of August always seems like a really busy time for me- other parties and events. Maybe this year!


----------

